# Quality Planes really are different



## dcountry

I am waiting for her husband to post on here wanting his plane back. You got a good deal there. Enjoy it they dont come often


----------



## WhoMe

Now, that is a tool gloat if I have ever seen one. Congrats on the awesome deal.


----------



## jshattoc

I got one of these new a few weeks ago, and sure didn't get any diamond plates with it. That said, it's a good deal even at full price. It trims end grain, hard and soft, like nobody's business. That's a good catch for you!


----------



## DouginVa

Yeah, I'd love to be a fly on the wall when he comes home. "You did what?! Do you realize how much that was worth?! You @!#$*&%. My mother was right. I never should have married you. I'm gonna sell your favorite lingerie now. You look horrible in it anyway."

Then the fight started…....


----------



## Bogeyguy

That is a great tool. You can buy that plane all day long for $95 at Amazon.


----------



## ArtSmith

Nice score. I'll give you $50.00 for the Stanley


----------



## renthal

Welcome to the fancy pants club. Seeing I like to work with wood and not metal, a Lie-Nielsen out of the box beats fettling a lesser quality plane any day.


----------



## crashn

I dont think the amazon one (i looked, was curious) is the adjustable mouth version. Here


----------



## DouginVa

Definately not the same plane.


----------



## skywalker01

Welcome to the club! It's an addiction that really pays! I buy nothing but LN now and couldn't be happier. Congrats on your great deal.


----------



## gfadvm

Don't know about where you live, but in my state that would be grounds for divorce! Great score.


----------



## waho6o9

Nothing beats quality, congrats on a fine score and diamond 
plates to boot. Oh yeah!


----------



## bladedust

Bogeyguy, what he got was the 60 1/2 and what you're looking at on Amazon is the lower end version of the 102.

Douginva, that is a great score and a great plane. I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of it.

I got lucky a while back and got the 60 1/2 and bronze 102 in the box for $180. Got them home, put a piece a wood in the vise, took the plane out of the box and started planing.

Hoooooooly C*&%P!!! I almost fell, I was so weak at the knees. I especially love the sound when they cut.


----------



## jayman7

I have one and I agree. IT'S AMAZING.


----------



## mikema

I have the LN 60 1/2 RN Rabbeting Block Plane. I love it!! It gets used on just about every project. There is something about getting a high quality tool in hand.


----------



## Bogeyguy

I stand corrected. Still a great tool buy.


----------



## grumpy749

55$ for the Stanley and I think you should change your phone number. lol


----------



## StephenPrunier

I have one coming down from ME. in another week or so


----------

